# [SOLVED] ATI IXP SB400 SATA & PATA Controllers-Kernel Config

## GD

Hello,

I've been trying to make a custom kernel for my laptop, but I can't figure out which kernel options to enable in order to include support for the ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 chipset using the new libata interface...

I have built in SCSI support and AHCI, ATA SFF and ATI PATA support, but I get a kernel panic on booting the kernel. Ext3 support is also built in.

I know it has to work for the gentoo install CD uses the /dev/sda method for accessing the hard drive just fine. Am I missing some configuration here?

Can somebody help me with this? This is the output of lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> livecd ~ # lspci | grep -i ide
> 
> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
> 
> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (rev 80)
> ...

 

You can find a copy of my .config file here: http://discworld.dyndns.info/configLast edited by GD on Fri Apr 10, 2009 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GD

Solved... I have to use the sata_sil driver (go figure...)

----------

## mimosinnet

Thanks very much for posting it! I was having the same issue and enabling CONFIG_SATA_SIL has solved the issue. Thanks!

----------

